# Lionel Trainsounds stopped working



## bobbyd0227 (Jan 2, 2010)

set is just over a week old and all of the train sounds has stopped working (diesel engine revving, crew talk and even the whistle and Bell buttons on the transformer do not work) the Set is the union pacific merger set and the Tender runs fine. Does anyone have any suggestions on how this can be fixed or does it have to be taken to the hobby store for repair?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Why does a diesel have tender?
Normally the buttons should work when the trainsounds is turn off.
Take it back and ask. Or check your manual carefully.


----------



## bobbyd0227 (Jan 2, 2010)

my mistake it is the diesel, The whistle nor the bell buttons are functioning. could the speaker have shorted out


----------

